# Torrance OIS fatal, body cam



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The city of Torrance, pressured for months by a grieving mother and Black Lives Matters activists to release body camera videos from police officers taken on the night of a fatal shooting late last year, released the footage Wednesday evening, April 24.

The body camera footage is part of a nearly nine-minute video, created by the Police Department and posted to YouTube. A statement released via email described the video as "a Critical Incident Community Briefing which incorporates video footage and factual information for public viewing."

The video analyzes the footage from the night in December when Torrance police fatally shot Christopher De'Andre Mitchell, who officers say was in a stolen car and had a rifle between his legs.

"The Torrance Police Department remains committed to transparency," the department said in a statement.

City Attorney Patrick Sullivan announced on Tuesday, April 23, that the video would be released soon, but offered no other details, citing ongoing litigation with Mitchell's mother.

Sherlyn Haynes, Mitchell's mother, has filed a wrongful death lawsuit against the city and its Police Department. Mitchell's death was the sixth fatal encounter between civilians and Torrance police officers since 2016.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sawed-off BB gun ?
Now I've seen everything


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Textbook.
Hands drop to a reasonably identified firearm and won't follow commands, driving a suspected stolen vehicle.
Live by the (fake) gun die by the (real) gun.
Those modern pellet rifles are highly accurate BTW and will move a variety of different projectiles up to 1200 fps.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

a poor misunderstood kid. How tragic.

Of course, the cops went home safe and alive and THAT is the priority, no 'hands down'.


----------

